# Road Hunters



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just got this in an email and had to share:

[attachment=0:1fjwqaq5]roadhunters.jpg[/attachment:1fjwqaq5]


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Love the 2 drinking beer :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mirror Lake Highway?


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I bet they are drinking Moose Drool brown ale from Big Sky Brewery. It's so nice when it hits the lips!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like the silver bullet to me. Moose Drool would make more sense though.

Moosehead would be PERFECT!


----------

